# What's wrong with me? I don't want to go MTBing any more!



## Globalti (6 Aug 2008)

I seem to have lost my enthusiasm for MTBing - maybe it's the rotten weather as I enjoyed a fine weather trip over High Street recently. I can't be arsed with getting wet and muddy, coming home late, cleaning the bike and my kit, having a shower then enduring my wife's complaints. There used to be excitement in being out late especially night riding, when it's cold fresh and dry but I just can't be bothered with the mud any more.

Am I going soft or something? Anybody else feel the same at the moment? Maybe it's because I've just rebuilt a rather tasty old road bike (see photo gallery) and I'm going through a phase of roadie deviancy?


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2008)

Erm, how old are you? Real age, not mental age!


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2008)

52.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> 52.





Well, there's your answer, then! 

I'm 48, and I still enjoy my MTBing commute to work through the forest in the rain and wind (and soonish, snow), but I suppose in four years time . . . ! 

Maybe you just need a change of location! 

http://specialized.no/hafjell-aapningshelg-the-movie.520441-19335.html


----------



## dodgy (6 Aug 2008)

I must admit, I get more pleasure from hammering the roads these days, as long as the ride is more than 70 miles or so. I still love going out with mates offroad, but I am absolutely definitely a fair weather rider these days (still ride more than many an all-weather rider though). I hate going out in the rain and I'm not a fan of mud at all any more.
Can't beat going offroad and coming home to only have to clean dust off the bike, though 

You just need to admit it to yourself, there's nothing wrong with not liking the mud and rain.

My name is dodgy, and I'm a fair weather rider.

There, done it.

Dave.


----------



## Globalti (7 Aug 2008)

Yes, I'm heading in the same direction - I pick and choose now and only go out when the weather is OK and it's a ride I like. Yesterday evening they did a ride, which always starts with an unnecessary diversion through woods, which yesterday evening would have been soggy, muddy, rooty, dripping wet, sweaty, midge infested and generally unpleasant. On the other hand some of the club's rides go over high breezy well drained ground with great views and are genuinely enjoyable mountain bike rides - those are the rides I go for. 

But now I'm hoping to get some road miles in because I reckon road riding is actually better training than MTBing as you don't stop so often.


----------



## Losidan (7 Aug 2008)

Dont you find that too much of a good thing always makes you stale? 

Maybe if you stick to the roads again for a while and then come back to the MTB in a few months you'll find a whole new enthusiasm for it. 

Just a thought. I know I used to have phases being mad for each.


----------



## GilesM (7 Aug 2008)

I don't think there is any thing wrong with you, the weather's crap, alot of the trails are slightly muddy to say the least and you've just got a shiny road toy to play with, maybe some new shiny MTB bits would help.



> But now I'm hoping to get some road miles in because I reckon road riding is actually better training than MTBing as you don't stop so often.



I totally understand, I had a great MTB ride on Sunday, but there was alot more stopping than is healthy.

I'd only worry if I didn't want to cycle anywhere.

Giles


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (7 Aug 2008)

Because my MTB has been poorly and at the workshop I did a bit of roadie stuff on my old Carlton. Actually I enjoyed it, and I've used it for a good few evening runs this summer.

But I'm happy to get the MTB back because I go out every Sunday 52 weeks a year on that. At 40 I'm still the little kid playing in the mud, snow or dust.
Cleaning the thing in the back yard in -5C on New Years Day is a bit wearing on the resolve though.


----------



## bonj2 (7 Aug 2008)

go to dalby


----------



## mondobongo (8 Aug 2008)

Switched to the road a year ago now don't regret it and sometimes think should have switched earlier.


----------



## trio25 (8 Aug 2008)

I go through phases where I do nearly all my riding on road or nearly all my riding off road. I love them both but sometimes I prefer one to the other. Get a singlespeed for the muddy riding, takes minutes to clean and brought my enjoyment back!


----------



## postman (9 Aug 2008)

Funny old world a'int it.I got the 'hump' last week.Put that down to the painkillers and antibiotics.Which i gave some hammer to get rid of earache.But i had the feeling cos i was not touring i was not a cyclist.This week had three outings.24,44 and on friday Leeds to Burnsall a wonderful 58 miler.In superb scenery and up and down hills.With some great refreshment stops.Sometimes think a change of area does you good.So yours should pass aswell.


----------



## bonj2 (9 Aug 2008)

postman said:


> Sometimes think a change of area does you good.


definitely.


----------



## goosander (9 Aug 2008)

Definately finding a lack of enthusiasm for the local trails, especially as it has rained so much this summer the trails haven't dried out at all and are if anything muddier than they were in winter. 

Any decent trail centres nearby? For me, the improved drainage and change of scene from the local stuff make it worth the drive (and lets not forget cakes in the cafe ).


----------



## peloquin (9 Aug 2008)

lol goosander ~ I think what u need to do is spice up ur trail-life a bit:
Pick a hilly trail which pesky-ramblers use often, and 'bomb' down it shouting 'No Brakes". the shock on their faces' is priceless [:]


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 Aug 2008)

bonj said:


> go to dalby



Ahh, MTB Nirvana.


----------



## Globalti (12 Aug 2008)

I have to agree with Mondobongo 's post above. I occasionally pop over to look at my MTB club's forum but there's nothing there that interests me - it seems to have been taken over by illiterate kids who write rambling posts in incomprehensible language about people falling in nettles and finish every sentence with LOL

My other gripe is that over the years I have tried to promote interesting rides using MTBs to explore remote mountain or hilly areas but all the members seem to want to do is ride the same old crappy suburban circuits (literally crappy because they take in canal towpaths and public parks) or drive to places with manmade trails and cafes.


----------



## Ludwig (12 Aug 2008)

I'm a mtb-er and a roadster. Love both disciplines.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2008)

RR - have you done the Mary Towneley Loop? That's not too far from you and is a strenuous but satisfying day (for mere mortals) off-road.


----------



## Globalti (13 Aug 2008)

Oh yes, I've done the MTL twice - the first time was on my full-rigid Kona Hei Hei; I felt like I'd done 3 rounds with Mike Tyson after that! Interestingly the following year I had my Global with SID forks and I felt very much less knackered at the end.

A recent very enjoyable trip was the circuit over High Street and back along Ullswater and at the end of this month I'm riding Mount Keen in Scotland with my Munro-bagging climbing buddy. These kinds of trips take me back to using my MTB for going into the mountains, which is how I got into MTBing 20 years ago. The bikes I have owned have always been built up as reliable lightweight XC machines for mountain travel.


----------



## papercorn2000 (14 Aug 2008)

Hey, I was down there this summer and rode that on the cross bike! Hard going in a 34x26!


----------



## Renard (14 Aug 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> Oh yes, I've done the MTL twice - the first time was on my full-rigid Kona Hei Hei; I felt like I'd done 3 rounds with Mike Tyson after that! Interestingly the following year I had my Global with SID forks and I felt very much less knackered at the end.
> 
> A recent very enjoyable trip was the circuit over High Street and back along Ullswater and at the end of this month I'm riding Mount Keen in Scotland with my Munro-bagging climbing buddy. These kinds of trips take me back to using my MTB for going into the mountains, which is how I got into MTBing 20 years ago. The bikes I have owned have always been built up as reliable lightweight XC machines for mountain travel.



 
Full sus?


----------



## Renard (14 Aug 2008)

RedBike said:


> When I came to get my full suspension bike serviced (Stumpjumper) the shop wanted (Can't remember the exact figures) £55 for the service, £45 to service the fork, £80 for the rear shock, £80 for the 'brain' (part of the rear shock) and £15 for new bearings. Not to mention brake pads etc.
> 
> Anyway, with parts they wanted nearly £300 just to service it!



Scrub that last comment!


----------

